# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Koi sakit

## Jay Arwan

Mohon bimbingannya ya para master koi lover  :Peace: 

Ada 1 koi saya yang matanya berselaput putih seperti rabun, berenangnya lemas lesu tidak mau makan, apakah mungkin penglihatannya terganggu?

Lalu koi yang lain perut samping kanannya kembung menonjol seperti mau keluar dari kulit luarnya.

Apakah koi saya masih bisa diselamatkan? 
Bagaimana cara penyelamatannya?

Mohon sarannya.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jay Arwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jay Arwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jay Arwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jay Arwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jay Arwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jay Arwan

Hmmmm...... begitu toh..... :Mullet: 


1. Lumut perlu nutrisi dan sinar matahari.
2. Lampu uv ternyata malah menghambat perkembangan dan pertumbuhan lumut.


Sebelumnya, penyebab beberapa ikan koi yang sakit, stress mungkin karena susunan media filter yang tidak baik
dan saya juga tidak membersihkan filter dengan rutin, jadi akibatnya beberapa ikan di kolam saya terkena penyakit ringan sampai berat. 

Mungkin lain halnya dengan para master yang menguras hanya 10% seminggu sekali bahkan sebulan sekali tetapi ikannya tetap sehat dan jarang terkena penyakit..... :Faint2: 

Tapi sekarang saya sudah menempatkan filter yang pas untuk menampung kotoran yang menumpuk serta mengecek kualitas air. 

Menurut saya bila kolam berbau amis dan keruh sangat perlu revitalisasi air alias pengurasan.

Sekarang saya membersihkan filter setiap hari, ikan koi terlihat lebih sehat dari sebelumnya.

Sekuat kuatnya imun ikan yang sehat bila kondisi air yang tidak baik pasti akan drop juga.



Dan tidak lupa.... 

trims om untuk saran dan penjelasannya sehingga pengetahuan saya menjadi lebih baik..... :Thumb: 
Salam koi lovers..... :Rapture:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Modzlankers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

